# Which mineral/salt block do deer like?



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey everybody! In your opinion, which mineral blocks do deer like the best? Last year, they did like the salt blocks, but didn't care for the mineral blocks I set out for them. This would be for northern wisconsin deer. Thanks in advance!:smile:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Trace mineralized block*

The deer in my area really like the brown trace mineralized salt blocks. I can purchase them at my local farm co op for well under $10 for a 50# block. I generally buy two a year for each area I hunt.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

The white salt blocks have ZERO mineral content and do nothing health wise for the deer....Imperial Whitetail has a brown block called 4-Play that has all the nutrients the deer need and is very attractive to the deer.....as is "30/06" which is a bagged mineral supplement you pour on the ground to make a lick....Hunters Specialties has bagged Vita-Rack which also has the nutrients needed...... The over the counter "brown blocks" sold at feed stores can work, but are designed for cattle.....deer are NOT cattle and deer need different minerals and quantities of those for lactating and antler growth.... the bags of "Deer Cain" and the similar products are an "Attractant" and do not have the minerals the deer need.....I'd use the 4-play block or the bagged 30/06 or the Vita Rack if you can get it.....:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

I like meat is correct {almost} with the statement about straight salt blocks. I read somewhere that salt makes up 6/1000 of an antler. Straight salt really does nothing for the health of your heard and certainly nothing for antler development.

Trophy rock is supposed to be an excellent mixture of minerals and salts. I get road salt from a guy at the local highway garage by the 5gal bucket. I go to the local feedstore and buy bags of trace mineral and mix the two 50/50.


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

I put a trophy rock in front of a trail camera this year and there were no pictures of anything hitting it, but I did have pictures of deer standing around it. However, it did show evidence of something getting at it. But I'm doubting it was deer just because of the lack of pictures..


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

This was the last recipe I had. There was a thread on here saying that the di-cal didn't really do anything for antler growth.

WHITETAIL DEER HOMEMADE MINERAL MIX RECIPE 
Ingredients: Makes 200 lbs. for about $23.00 

1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores. 
Comes in 50lb Bags at around $11.00 you need one bag. 

2 parts Trace mineral salt, the red and loos kind without the medications. 
Comes in 50lb Bags at around $5.00 you need two bags. 

1 part Stock salt, ice cream salt. 
Comes in 50lb Bags at around $2.00 you need one bag. 

Directions: 

-Use a 3 pound or similar size coffee can to use as your measure for each part of the mix. 

-Mix all together well but not until read to use, keep ingredients separate until ready to put to use. 

-Dig or tear up a circle in the soil about 36 inches wide and about 6 inches deep. 

-Mix your mineral mixture with the soil. 

Maintenance: 

-Replenish in 6 months with fresh supply of mineral, and then each year there after.


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

I would suggest making your own mineral sites. I have been making my own for the past 3 seasons with great success. When I say success, I'm not sure of the impact it has on health and antler growth ,but we've had great pictures of bucks and does coming to the sites.

My recipe is:
1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores. 
-50 lbs.

2 parts Trace mineral salt, the red and loose kind without the medications. 
-100 lbs. 

1 part Stock salt, ice cream salt. 
-50 lbs. 

I use all 200 lbs at one site. You could make several though with this supply. Get yourself a 3 lb can and use that to measure your parts off. Dig a hole spread the mix in the hole, mix with the dirt and you are good to go.

This spring I had a hole up to my knees where the lick was last year. I just keep adding it to the same spot.

Edit: Sorry about the double post, the post above was done while I was writing mine. The overall price tag for me was around $60.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

I use plain salt blocks here.Not for herd health but as a attractant IE....(baiting)


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

I use the plain old generic 50 lb. mineral/salt blocks that you can buy at your local feed store or TSC. for $6.00 each. They work as good as any high dollar commercial mineral supplement and homemade recipe. Pike


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Illegal to use it as an attractant in Colorado.


----------



## Ohio-Buck (Mar 25, 2010)

I like Meat said:


> The white salt blocks have ZERO mineral content and do nothing health wise for the deer....Imperial Whitetail has a brown block called 4-Play that has all the nutrients the deer need and is very attractive to the deer.....as is "30/06" which is a bagged mineral supplement you pour on the ground to make a lick....Hunters Specialties has bagged Vita-Rack which also has the nutrients needed...... The over the counter "brown blocks" sold at feed stores can work, but are designed for cattle.....deer are NOT cattle and deer need different minerals and quantities of those for lactating and antler growth.... the bags of "Deer Cain" and the similar products are an "Attractant" and do not have the minerals the deer need.....I'd use the 4-play block or the bagged 30/06 or the Vita Rack if you can get it.....:darkbeer:


Think Again.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1180188


----------



## HoytHunter4 (Jan 17, 2007)

I also use the homemade recipe as listed above. Works great for me!


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*im going with this one*



Robert Sowell said:


> This was the last recipe I had. There was a thread on here saying that the di-cal didn't really do anything for antler growth.
> 
> WHITETAIL DEER HOMEMADE MINERAL MIX RECIPE
> Ingredients: Makes 200 lbs. for about $23.00
> ...


thanks


----------



## Dogmann (Sep 23, 2010)

I was just talking to my buddy about these. He swears by the mineral blocks.


----------

